# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  ka parbaudit vai MCU ir nomiris ?

## analgins

labriit labdien labvakar  :: 

man ir radies tads jautajums, ka var parbaudit vai mcu shoreiz specifiski atmega8 ir nobeidzies vai ne ? itka pirmstam biju visu sekmigi salodejis un vairakas reizes piesledzis un darbinajis.. darboshanas spriegumus neesmu parmerigi lielus pieljavis, vis ir ticis darits korekti, nekas nav silis utt. bet tagad to vienkarsi nevar saprogramet vairs.. zinu ka atmega8 nemaksa praktiski neko.. 1Ls +- bet tomer tirda kapec un kas izraisija shadu brinumu >?

----------


## ansius

pastāsti sīkāk ko darīji?

un tev tas uC ar kristālu no malas darbinās vai iekšējo RC?

----------


## analgins

ko nozime termins uC ?

uzlodeju plati ar arejo kristalu 4mhz, paris reizes smuki saprogrameju ka gribeju, te peksni pec pastavesanas plauktaa vairs negribeja pat kontrooles ledu darbinat.. ir jau iespejams ka kads niecigs statiskais ladinjsh tam ir trapijis, bet negribetos ticet shadai versijai..


tas ka kristalam ir iespejams uzlikti 2i lielaki keramiskie kondensatori ka 27pF ko maina ? vinji tapatas sazemeti ir..
baroju ar 9v kas tika saisinats uz ~5v sheku reku un vairs nestradaja  ::

----------


## Slowmo

uC = MCU = mikrokontrolieris

----------


## analgins

tatad ka es varetu noteikt vai MCU ir beidzies ? 
dikti gribetos turpinat darbu un macities to saprogramet pec sirds patikas, bet jaunu pirkt negribu pirms nav garantets ka ieprieksejais ir miris..

----------


## abergs

http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?n...wtopic&t=35394
un citas liidziigas teemas GOOGLEE...

----------


## analgins

paldies par linku, bet neviena no taja topika izrunatajam problemam nav saistiba ar mani, kristala atrumus mainijis neesmu, tikai kodu ieksh c, lietoju avr studio 4 kopa ar winavr biblotekam..

----------


## cobalt

Btw, ja neesi mainijis kristāla ātrumu, tad atmelis griežas uz iebūvēto 1 Mhz ģeneratoru un viņam ir uzšķaudīt uz tavu 4 Mhz kristālu ar kaut vai 10uF kondensatoriem.

Cik esmu taisijis, tad pats vienmēr lieku 27 vai 22pF kondensatorus, atkarībā no tā kas tuvāk pa rokai.


Nu sāc ar visu pēc kārtas loģiskā secībā.
1.) Barošana, vai visi GND, AGnd, Vcc un AVcc un Pull-Up Reset'am ir pievienoti, izbaksti visu ar testeri-
 *Kur ir spriegumi un cik lieli, nav nepareiza polaritāte?
 *Saki sākumā ar 9V baroji, bet pārgāji uz 5V (vai 5V stabilizēti no 9V?) - vispār Atmega8 max ir 5.5V barošana (2.7-5.5V Atmega8L, 4.5-5.5V Atmega :: .
 *Ja ir pirmais gadījums un ar 9V vēl nēsi nodedzinājis, kā nomainiji barošanu, varbūt mainot kaut ko nepievienoji, vai tiešām ir tie 5V, nevis kādi nesmuki 4.3V.
 *Nez kāda tev tur plate, atmelis pa taisno pielodēts, vai mikrenes ligzdā - pasties vai kārtīgi iesprausts.
 *Pamēri atmeļa patērēto strāvu (testeris virknē barošanas ķēdē), salīdzini ar specifikācijām: DC Current V  and GND Pins...... 300.0 mA MAX.
 *ja uzplates nav problēmu bet barošana nav kārtībā, kā "draudzējas" programmatora un plates barošanas/spriegumi no kā katrs barojas utml.
2.) Ja barošana kārtība, sāc skatīties primitīvo darbošanās spēju.
 *Kas tā par kontroles LED, barošanā, vai kods rausta?
 *Ja barošanā, punkts 1., ja kods rausta padomā, ko vēl kods raustija pasties ar testeri/oscili vai tas notiek.
 *(gadījumā ja nebūtu bijis koda kontroles led) vai nestrādā tikai programmators, vai arī iepriekš ieprogrammētā programma negriežas.
 *Kā tas led ieslēgts, nav izvēlēts rezitors kā tiem 9V?
 *Banāli, bet gadās - programmators nav otrādāk?

Nu tālāk jau vairāk no konkrētas shēmas utml jāskatās.. bet tā prātīgi soli pa solim jau var.

----------


## karloslv

Nesen gadījās pacepināt gan atmeli, gan picu pie 12-13V, no pica sāka celties svētie dūmi, bet pēc pussekundes visu atslēdzu. Pats labākais, ka abi divi strādā kā nekas nebūtu bijis. Otrs gadījums bija tieši tāds kā tev, ka neko nemainot, tikai laiku pa laikam iešujot jaunu firmwari (bez visādām fūzēm), AVR nosprāga un vairs neprogrammējās. 

Tavā gadījumā "nomiris" var būt visādos veidos. Viens - kaut kur shēmā tomēr ir kāda skaida kaut ko savienojusi vai lodējums atplīsis, ļoti reti, bet tā var gadīties. Otrs - kaut kas ar pašu MCU. Tad labāk nav, ko zīlēt, pieliec pie XTAL1 kājas stabilu takts frekvenci un mēģini programmēt. Ja tas nesanāk, tad labāk mainīt.

----------


## analgins

baroshanu nemainiju, lietoju 220v/9v/12v parveidotaju iestatitu uz 9v, kam pectam seko stravas regulators kas noregule uz tiem ~5v..

pachekoshu visus ieteikumus un editoshu postu

ediite1: aa un procis ir dip soketa iesprausts vienu reizi pec lodesanas un vairs nav kustinats
diodi raustu ar kodu

----------


## ansius

> procis ir dip soketa iesprausts vienu reizi pec lodesanas un vairs nav kustinats


 pakustini, mož vienkārši kontakti apsūbējuši, ir gadījies

----------


## analgins

hmm.. nekas nesanak.. tolitas piemetishu pie programmatora redzesim ko tas teiks.. varbutas ir atdzivojies bet firmweers vecs un neruka kkas..

izgaju uz primitivo piesledzu pie baroshanas avota, un ar kontrol lampu gaju cauri visiem vadiem kas iet uz mikreni - mikrenei ir strava
parbaudiju kas nak ara no stravas regulatora - stabili 5.08v  (L7805cv http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...S/L7805CV.html)

----------


## cobalt

Ko dara izvadi kas kodā netiek lietoti, vai to stāvoklis nav definēts?
Pēc noklusējuma viņu stāvoklim būtu jābūt kā ieejām un praktiski vajadzētu "karāties gaisā". 2.5V, staigājošs spriegums vai kaut kas uz to pusi.
Kas ir ar spriegumiem uz tiem izvadiem kuri tiek lietoti.
Tev testeris ir? Ar kontrollampu un tamlīdzīgām metodēm var daudz ko elementāru palaist garām. Veic secīgas un loģiski pamatotas darbības, kuras sniedz atbildes uz konkrētiem jautājumiem.
Pie atvienotas barošanas visiem blakus esošajiem izvadiem, kontaktiem un celiņiem pārbaudi vai nav īsslēgums.
Kas notiek ar RESET izvadu? Programmators viņu nerauj uz leju?

----------


## analgins

isslegums nav, esmu parak pedantisks lai to pieljautu, ieprieks ejot pari platei atradu tikai vienu minusa vadu tadu nepievilciga skata, to pajaunu pielodeju atpakal.. 

kods ir gauzham elementars uzlieku PB1 kaaju ka autputu un tur gala ir diode, lai mirgotu ar 100ms intervaliem.. varu piedavat apskatit erroru ko izmet avr studio programejot proci

programmators norauj reset kaju uz zemi, jo preteja gadijuma tas nemaz nepalaistos uz butu 1.40 errors par to ka nav nekas pievienots tam gala..

ja ir testeris, ar to parbaudiju cik voltu iet uz  proci - +5.08v 

man personigi liekas ka tas ir nobeidzies bet varbutas errors jums izteiks ko citu ..

----------


## cobalt

P.S. Aizmirsu pavisam elementāru testu.
Ja tev ir vairākas plates priekš tāda paša uC un vairāki vienādi uC apmaini viņus vietām. Vai otrā platē šis te strādā, vai otrs uC strādā šinī platē - tikai te uzmanīgi, lai uz platess nav nekas tāds kas otras konfigurācijas uC var nodedzināt (piem +5V pie izejas izvada kurā kods padod GND/0V).

----------


## analgins

diemzhel shi ir vienigaa mega8, vel ir arii mega16 bet ar to vis kartibaa, ja neskaita to ka daudzmaz precizu mirgosanas laiku lediem nevaru, kas parsniedz kaut kadas pari 100dalju ms, tas varetu but del ta ka neizmantojas arejais 4mhz kristals bet kads defultais ?

----------


## cobalt

Vai izdevās kaut ko prātīgu noskaidrot, vai tomēr atmeti ar roku un paņēmi vietā jaunu?

----------


## analgins

neko jaunu nenoskaidroju, ja neskaita to ka tas joprojam nestrada, jaunu ari neesmu panjemis vieta vel.. daudz paralelu darbu jadara, nav sanacis laika  ::

----------

